# New to the Air Rifle World



## HuskeronHardwater (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello to all!

I'm new to the site and in search of advice, tips and pointers to assist me in my "new" hobby.

I recently received a Winchester 1000B as a gift for my birthday. I'm primarily a pheasant and quail hunter back home in Nebraska during the late Fall and early Winter months and have frankly no knowledge of the Air Rifle I received from my wife. I haven't shot a pellet gun or bb gun since I was a kid.

By all accounts and reviews of this particular model it looks very grim!! Can anyone please give me any advice on; Can I take "small" game with this gun?", "What scope would be used on these heavy spring models?", or "Am I just I guess SOL?"

I do remember pellet guns vary from gun to gun with pellet preference, but I would like to show the "*better half*" I appreciate the gift, and maybe have dinner to show for it after a "small" game hunt!

Thank-you for your informative feed back!!!


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

i would not hunt with one but they can be fun to shoot


----------

